# relationship grief?



## faithaqua (Nov 28, 2011)

After reading a few posts, I looked up relationship grief. It fits but I want to know, does the person who ended it go through any of this grief?
I feel so awful right now---I hurt everywhere.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

I bloody hope they do!!
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi, I also hope they do. In my case it does not appear so, as my husband seems to be in love with the OW. I think if they do not have somebody else they will, especially the guilt stage. If they do have somebody else then probably they will when THAT relationship is over... over them. How sad


----------



## hilly2 (Jan 15, 2012)

I think they do to some extent...unless they are a sociopath.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

If mine isn't now, he will, and I know he has been sad at one time when this started. He is losing his children to this. Even if we R several will hold this against him for quite a while. My adult kids want little to do with him and my youngest says he is no longer his daddy because he doesn't live here anymore (I reaffirm his daddy loves him every night). My 6 yo talks about getting a second daddy and dating a second daddy... Only 1 of my kids isn't talking about replacing him or disliking him... and he is intrinsic and holding in lots of fear/anger etc.

I know when he still lived here, he cried and showed remorse/grief but now that he is gone (and tasting the single life and maybe having an A) he isn't showing any signs of sorrow.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I ended it after my wife cheated on me twice. 

I am not sorry for kicking her out, but I do worry about her because I have heard she is engaging in an unhealthy lifestyle. I'm worried about getting called to the hospital in the middle of the night because she has wrapped her car around a telephone pole or that she's gotten date raped.


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

We all wonder this. I'm afraid the sad truth is that they do not.

I think Honeystly is right. The fact that they are in an exciting new relationship shields them from the real emotions they should be going through. My stbxw has gone on w/ her life as though nothing has changed. I can only speculate on what she is like when I'm not with her but so long as she is filling her time with him and not being alone, there is no reason for her to experience any grief. She certainly has guilt b/c she lashes out at me at time and then takes it back.

You have to understand that if they have someone else, they have no reason to grieve for any loss. Mine also has an unhealthy lifestyle now, smokes, drinks, has gained weight, etc. The indulging in all things in life keep her going. I hope and pray that it will end, she will crash, hit rock bottom and come back but it doesn't look like it. I think if I were in her shoes, I'd do the same thing... I'd lock on to the decision I made as a way of absolving myself of the guilt for the lives I ruined. If she allows her new relationship to fail, she would have to face the grief. She won't do that.

It hurts.


----------

